# Received CPR 5 wks ago



## 100aces (Mar 27, 2014)

I had CPR preformed on me 5 wks ago.  I remember being in the ambulance but then all went blank until I woke up in Cardiac ICU.  This was my 3rd MI, the 1st being 19 years ago, which was my "big one".  2nd was 7 years ago and was classified as minor.  Let me note, I am a retired RN with some Cardiac rehad experience.
 Back to my CPR.
When I woke up, I was in the worst pain one could imagine, I was told that all my ribs were broken and the stirnum was 'crushed'.   I had my cardiac pillow, which helped more than the drugs.  I thank God that I did not have a cold or hiccups as I don't think I would have been able too servive.  The pain was a constant breakthrough for almost 3 days, then the oxycodone began to make it bareable.  2 weeks later I was still neeing the Oxy q 6hrs to function.  Towards the end of the 3rd week I was able to stretch the dosing to 10 hours at times.  Once at home I was like a zombie, but pain level averaging 3-4.  3 days ago I ran into a 45 minute coughing spell, reason unknown, and I though I handled it pretty well.  BUT-- the next morning it felt like day 3 again, almost went to ER it hurt so bad.  By 2pm the oxy overtook the pain and it was bareable.  This is now day 3 since the coughing and I still needs the oxy, but pain lv is at 2-4 with the meds..   I am praying the when I wake up tomorrow, if the Lord allows it, the pain from the cough will have run its course.

I still haven't felt well enough to see my Hospital records, I would really like to know how long I was oxygen deprived.   I also want to find the 'brut' who did my CPR........and give him/her a big hug.   I AM ALIVE, I am alive!!!!


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Mar 27, 2014)

100aces said:


> I had CPR preformed on me 5 wks ago.  I remember being in the ambulance but then all went blank until I woke up in Cardiac ICU.  This was my 3rd MI, the 1st being 19 years ago, which was my "big one".  2nd was 7 years ago and was classified as minor.  Let me note, I am a retired RN with some Cardiac rehad experience.
> Back to my CPR.
> When I woke up, I was in the worst pain one could imagine, I was told that all my ribs were broken and the stirnum was 'crushed'.   I had my cardiac pillow, which helped more than the drugs.  I thank God that I did not have a cold or hiccups as I don't think I would have been able too servive.  The pain was a constant breakthrough for almost 3 days, then the oxycodone began to make it bareable.  2 weeks later I was still neeing the Oxy q 6hrs to function.  Towards the end of the 3rd week I was able to stretch the dosing to 10 hours at times.  Once at home I was like a zombie, but pain level averaging 3-4.  3 days ago I ran into a 45 minute coughing spell, reason unknown, and I though I handled it pretty well.  BUT-- the next morning it felt like day 3 again, almost went to ER it hurt so bad.  By 2pm the oxy overtook the pain and it was bareable.  This is now day 3 since the coughing and I still needs the oxy, but pain lv is at 2-4 with the meds..   I am praying the when I wake up tomorrow, if the Lord allows it, the pain from the cough will have run its course.
> 
> I still haven't felt well enough to see my Hospital records, I would really like to know how long I was oxygen deprived.   I also want to find the 'brut' who did my CPR........and give him/her a big hug.   I AM ALIVE, I am alive!!!!



Congrats on living. If you want to thank the crew who worked on you contact your local ems, fire or ambulance service. The EMTs or Medics involved would get a kick out of your survival tale.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 27, 2014)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Congrats on living. If you want to thank the crew who worked on you contact your local ems, fire or ambulance service. The EMTs or Medics involved would get a kick out of your survival tale.



This.

We don't work for thank yous, but getting one from a patient every now again feels great, especially considering that a true cardiac arrest save can be a once in a career event for many providers!


----------



## JP171ntx (Mar 27, 2014)

congrats, now make the necessary changes. you have obviously out gunned the reaper 3 times and been darn lucky to do so. Remember the first rule of medicine heal thyself!!!


----------



## 100aces (Mar 27, 2014)

*changes to be made.*

Selling my motorcycle to help pay for a *good change*. 
   1st 2 days at home, my meds stole all my bladder and bowel control.  got the usual rashes, had to have home visits. So embarrassing, I can't safely step out of my shower any more, so here is the good change.  Next week I am having a walk in tub, with all the bells and whistles  put in. Water jets, air jets, and aroma set up, I will use eucalyptus oil......will be like sitting inside a Vick cough drop. No longer will I be dependant of others for my hygene. Control is coming back and MD says I should be fine.  Damm,  thoses tubs are NOT cheap.  

Just want to like lone enough to to vote the Idiot-in-charge out of office.  My high schoold buddy who is a Priest gave me the best advise about dying,   BE SORRY, BUY ALL YOUR TOYS AND *BOUNCE YOUR LAST CHECK*


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 27, 2014)

While I'm highly inclined to agree with my compatriots here about what we work for... I must say that when I get a Thank You from someone that was a patient of mine, that really makes my week, possibly my month! If you were my patient, your story would make my YEAR! On top of that, you'd be a story of mine for YEARS. 

I honestly hope you get a chance to meet the people that kept you going and didn't give up on you.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2014)

One of the highlights of my short career has been meeting the man who was defibrillated or cardioverted 8 times on scene and transport secondary to an massive MI. 

Dude's wife contacted the agency and then myself and my partner and we actually went and had dinner and beers together. 

Coolest thing in the world to be sitting across the table and sharing stories with the man who 4 weeks prior I was doing CPR on, shocking the hell out of and intubating.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 27, 2014)

It can turn out differently.
 I Heimliched a guy, he finished chewing the bite he choked on, and I turned and found my dinner had been cleared to wash the dishes. (Thanks, Bonanza Steak House!).


----------



## paracordmedic (May 30, 2014)

I hope you are able to meet your life savers, both EMS and ED.

Take cookies!


----------



## 100aces (May 30, 2014)

nope-- EMT and Hospital records were so poor, even my MD can't figure out if I coded on the way or in the ER.  Nothing charted if I came back spontaneously or if they shocked me.  I still have sternal pain upon deep breaths.  Just happy to be above ground.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 30, 2014)

100aces said:


> nope-- EMT and Hospital records were so poor, even my MD can't figure out if I coded on the way or in the ER.  Nothing charted if I came back spontaneously or if they shocked me.  I still have sternal pain upon deep breaths.  Just happy to be above ground.




Wow.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 30, 2014)

100aces said:


> nope-- EMT and Hospital records were so poor, even my MD can't figure out if I coded on the way or in the ER.  Nothing charted if I came back spontaneously or if they shocked me.  I still have sternal pain upon deep breaths.  Just happy to be above ground.



That's... not good.  Had my first in-hospital code today and was with the Pt from the ED entrance to him just about to leave the cath lab. Documentation was preformed by multiple people in multiple formats, but still including just about everything (save meds). All departments have their own reasons, but in the end its to save their rears if a subpoena arises.


----------



## Bullets (Jun 13, 2014)

We got a save the day after Sandy made landfall. Hes still alive and does all kinds of PR for us now, he and his family love us, even if he did try and shovel snow a few weeks after and got winded.


----------



## Patch Adams (Jul 30, 2014)

*Attitude is the other yard...*

posted to wrong thread???


----------



## Patch Adams (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice story, an attitude of gratitude is the healthiest RX I can recommend besides Humor :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Like forgiveness, when you give it it benefits you in many more ways than you can imagine... Keep right on thanking even though we don't work for thank, seeing someone breathing again is more then enough thanks for me...

Patch


----------

